# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si behen programet demo??

## programuesi

Te gjithe e dini se cfare jane programet demo. Une kam bere nje program te plote dhe dua qe ta shperndaje ne internet si demo psh 15 dite ose 30 dite dhe pastaj te perfundoje afati i perdorimit. Si eshte ideja e programeve demo . Si ka mundesi qe nje key - generator ose nje crack ta beje te marresh progamin qe e ke zbritur si demo?

----------


## reni00

> Te gjithe e dini se cfare jane programet demo. Une kam bere nje program te plote dhe dua qe ta shperndaje ne internet si demo psh 15 dite ose 30 dite dhe pastaj te perfundoje afati i perdorimit. Si eshte ideja e programeve demo . Si ka mundesi qe nje key - generator ose nje crack ta beje te marresh progamin qe e ke zbritur si demo?



Nje algoritem ne brendesi te programit me qellim qe pas 15 apo 30 ditesh te mos ekzetkutohet me apps.exe .
If day > 30 ekzekuto apps.exe else kill apps.exe :P

ka ne pafundesi.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Me cfare programi e ke ndertuar programin tend?

----------


## programuesi

ne fakt programin e kam ndertuar me VB.

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Nje menyre shume e thjeshte (por qe eshte edhe e lehte per perdoruesit qe ja kane idene programimit per ta ndryshuar afatin) eshte duke ruajtur ne regjister me ane te nje Form e cila eshte e padukshme diten e pare qe eshte ekzekutuar ky program ne PC. Pastaj kur ekzekutohet programi 
form_load()
getstring...
if day > 30 then 
msgbox "Afati per perdorimin e programit ka perfundur", vbcritical,"Programi"
end
else
exit sub
end if
Kjo eshte pakashume ideja por nuk mund te flas ekzaktesisht sepse nuk e kam shume idene se ne cmenyre i ke organizuar gjerat tek programi yt.

----------

